# Tracker 2690 XP Rehab



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just purchased a lightly used Troy-Bilt Tracker 2690 XP for my son for only $400, since the seller was not able to get it to start. I changed the oil, cleaned the spark plug on my grinder's wire wheel, filled the tank with fresh gas and then drained a few tablespoons of gas/water from the carburetor bowl. Total of about 18 minutes effort. It started right up and I ran it for 1/2 hour to make sure it was happy.

I have a new scraper bar, Arnold roller skids, RacingPowerSports hour meter/tach, leading edge guard and Husqvarna drift cutters to install on it this weekend and then will present it to my son, a new home-owner.

A very happy experience!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You're a good Dad. Great job, and great deal.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job. Good Dad.
Pretty clean machine, too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Once you present it to him you'll need to sign him up so if he has any questions when you're not available he'll always have us. :wink2:

Nice first blower. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, now I'm stumped... It appears that the chute control rod that runs the chute rotation (this blower has a 4-way electric joystick to control the chute) is too short. If it's seated correctly at the motor end, it is 3/4" too short to reach into the socket where the clip goes through both socket and rod to secure it. If it's secured at the chute/socket end, it's too short to reach the motor and engage the drive. Thoughts, anyone? There does not appear to be an adjustment for this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, after looking at things thoroughly, and removing the entire chute control assembly and chute motor housing, there is really no adjustment to correct the clearly too short control rod issue. I ended up drilling a new hole in the very end of the control unit socket, which allowed the other end of the control rod to seat properly in the collar on the chute motor housing.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Good job fixing the short control rod. Maybe it was bent improperly to begin with? Either way I'm sure your son will enjoy it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Short rod - really makes you wonder if they ever use these things in the factory before they sell them !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe the handle bars were bent a little opening up the distance between the motor and the chute ?? I used one of those Troys once and the pin you pull just in case the motor stops. That way you can manually crank it until you repair or replace the motor.

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe the handle bars were bent a little opening up the distance between the motor and the chute ?? I used one of those Troys once and the pin you pull just in case the motor stops. That way you can manually crank it until you repair or replace the motor.
> 
> .


That’s a good call. Maybe loosen the 4 bolts holding the handles to the tractor and see if you can push up on the handles and retighten.

On those MTDs I always drill out the lower hole beneath the existing plastic wing nuts and add a bolt. Makes the machine feel way more Sturdy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> That’s a good call. Maybe loosen the 4 bolts holding the handles to the tractor and see if you can push up on the handles and retighten. On those MTDs I always drill out the lower hole beneath the existing plastic wing nuts and add a bolt. Makes the machine feel way more Sturdy.


The handlebars were the first thing I checked, followed by the chute mounting. No detectable issues there; everything was straight and true and firmly bolted and the handlebars were as far forward as possible. My guess is that perhaps the forward part of the collar on the motor housing wore out and the control rod now has to be seated further to engage the D section. In any case, drilling the extra clip hole 3/4" back from the "correct" one has solved the issue, for now. Drove up to my son's new house last night and surprised him with it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tabora said:


> Drove up to my son's new house last night and surprised him with it.


:rock:

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, funny story: My son called me today to tell me how great it was not to have to shovel at 5:30 this morning. He read all the manuals I had printed out for him, fired it right up with the electric starter, and cleaned out his lengthy 2-car-wide drive and his walks. 

Fast forward to this afternoon when he came home from work, and decided to do another round of blowing to clean up the snow that had continued into the late morning. He decided to just use the recoil starter, since he had seen me start it a couple of times with one short pull. He's bigger than I am (I am 6'4" and 220), and he gave it a healthy pull and tore the starter rope right out of it. I have a big coil of starter cord, so looks like I'll be visiting him again soon! ccasion14:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I take it all back, I never thought you'd give him a defective blower :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------

